# CigarGirlie goes a bombing



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I have had enough of this group!! My fellow BOTL/SOTL, you are all fricking crazy!! Every time I turn around you guys are bombing each other into total oblivion!! Don't you know that you are destroying communities and scaring the bejesus out of the postal workers?!! BADDDDDDDD BOTL & SOTL!! SHAME ON YOU ALL!! So I went and talked to my Uncle P***y Soprano about your antics. I told him that some of the BOTL were even giving us SOTL a bad time about bombing like girls!! My uncle told me, CigarGirlie you know what you have to do!! So enough is enough!! Girl Power!!! :spank: :cheer2::cheer2:








So off to the bomb factory I went. I worked day and night and below is proof of my labor!! Uncle Soprano was so proud, he guarded them for me till I delivered them to Uncle Mario's post office. 








So off my packages go!! Some will arrive soon, some later. Either way I expect you all to get them before Labor Day. In all seriousness this is a simple thanks for accepting me into the community of Puff and for some of your generosity. You all make me laugh. I expect in the next several weeks to not be able to be around due to my busy harvest season. However I will be back, right after you finish rebuilding your homes!! :twisted: Thank you all again. I only got a few of you, but soon I will be able to see all your addresses and then NOBODY WILL BE SAFE!!! MUAHAAA!!! :madgrin:
oh and one last word!!! 
INCOMING!!!!

0312 0860 0000 4529 0288
0312 0860 0000 4529 0264
0312 0860 0000 4529 0240
0312 0860 0000 4529 0202
0312 0860 0000 4529 0363
0310 3490 0000 4805 1853
0312 0860 0000 4529 0196
0312 0860 0000 4529 0226
0312 0860 0000 4529 0189
0312 0860 0000 4529 0233
0312 0860 0000 4529 0271
0312 0860 0000 4529 0257
0312 0860 0000 4529 0165

There are two that do not have Delivery Confirmation Numbers. 
Have fun guessing WHO gets BOMBED!!! :razz::banana:

PS Norcal herf guys, aren't you glad that you mention if I kept up the bombings I would have to wear Kevlar at the herf?! HA HA


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Holy balls...

That is quite the impressive start to a bombing career right there.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn woman!!! Who pissed in your cornflakes this morning!!!!!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

holy shit.. that has to be against the rules.. 

get 'em G! GET 'EM!!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Holy crap! I'm glad to have you in the vherf crew now, though.... this is just insane. Go get em!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think Susan B. Anthony just yelled "Hell Yeah!"


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy shit! I thought I saw a glimmer of bat shit crazy in your eyes during vherf last night.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn, I new you were going to send some bombs, but that's...impressive.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Holy Bananas!!!.... Now that is Niceeeee.... You bomb way better than some new bombing groups around here, you know who you are...........


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Holy balls...
> 
> That is quite the impressive start to a bombing career right there.


David, why thank you!! I have been bombing off and on behind the scenes. So this is my out of the closet moment!! MUAHAAA!! 
Oh by the way, what is your address? Oh, nevermind I think I might have it!! :biglaugh: (joking)


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn woman!!! Who pissed in your cornflakes this morning!!!!!


Your damn contest drove me over the edge!! So I blame Canada, well YOU really, numbnuts!! If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale! :biglaugh:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Gianna does us all proud


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> holy shit.. that has to be against the rules.. get 'em G! GET 'EM!!


Terry, Don't you know that Rules are made to be broken!! First law of Puff there are no rules&#8230; Wait I mean First Rule of Puff is you don't discuss Puff&#8230; Second Rule is Rules are made to be broken!! :twisted:


hardcz said:


> Holy crap! I'm glad to have you in the vherf crew now, though.... this is just insane. Go get em!


Now write an essay on how you want to be my apprentice!! :biglaugh: 
Are you sureeeeeeeee you are glad to have me in vherf?? I could be plotting!! :madgrin:


Johnpaul said:


> Holy shit! I thought I saw a glimmer of bat shit crazy in your eyes during vherf last night.


:biglaugh: Well it could have been?! I mean I was finalizing letters to my victims, umm I mean recipients while we were vherfing.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> Holy Bananas!!!.... Now that is Niceeeee.... You bomb way better than some new bombing groups around here, you know who you are...........


Thank you Kong!! And yes I know who you are talking about!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Gianna does us all proud


:cheer2:

^5 My Fellow California Gal!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

:jaw:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy sweaty balls Batman! It ain't easy being green...and you wouldn't bomb a poor defenseless frog would you? Nah..I'm good. 
Oh and Exprime8...suck it monkey..like a banana through a garden hose you hairy turd.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Holy sweaty balls Batman! It ain't easy being green...and you wouldn't bomb a poor defenseless frog would you? Nah..I'm good.












DON'T ASSUME SO FROG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn Woman.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> DON'T ASSUME SO FROG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bombs like a girl! Go get 'em sister!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> DON'T ASSUME SO FROG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just to be funny...

You may now continue...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Vicini said:


> Damn Woman.


Maybe you shouldn't tease me about Kevlar!! Blonde head tilt. :twisted:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice work. but whats a bomb? :boom:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Too funny! Get em girl!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Holy sweaty balls Batman! It ain't easy being green...and you wouldn't bomb a poor defenseless frog would you? Nah..I'm good.
> Oh and Exprime8...suck it monkey..like a banana through a garden hose you hairy turd.


ahaaa ahaaahaaa ahaaa haa. I never said the wambats, but you know how that saying goes, If the shoe fits....... oke: ...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Oh fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuddddddddgggggggeeeee.................


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy cow, Gianna! I do believe I just uttered the Elder Swear!!! Go get'em! No mercy and all that jazz!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> holy shit.. that has to be against the rules..


They're really more like guidelines anyway...
Well done!


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow that is some serious ordinance right there! You could be your own bombing group!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

damn girl!


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

wow just wow that is a stack there


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

WTF!!!.... I think I counted 15 and they all have pink animal print duct tape too. This should be interesting.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Damn Gianna, you even needed that Big P*$$y Soprano to guard them. Before they even land that his impressive work.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I knew I felt a tremor earlier...that it's have been the liftoff of your weapons of cigar smoker destruction...

I hope you blow some fools up!!! I know I'm safe because you already smashed my poor PO box to smithereens!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, she's f%^kin' nuts..is it wrong that I have a boner?"

Herfabomber: "No such thing as a bad boner, Junior.....but you're right, she is scary....I like her."

give 'em Hell, James Blonde


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Wouldn't that be..."Janes Blonde"? With her evil sidekick Dr. NoMoMoMo?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy shnikeys!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Now, just imagine for a moment when all the women puffers get together and decide to form their own bombing group


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Oh fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuddddddddgggggggeeeee.................


Tell me Eric ... does that soap taste 75% more pine?!! Muahhaaa :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> Wow that is some serious ordinance right there! You could be your own bombing group!


Hmm, my own bombing group!! Now that is an interesting idea!!! :madgrin:


Josh Lucky 13 said:


> WTF!!!.... I think I counted 15 and they all have pink animal print duct tape too. This should be interesting.


Only 15?! Hmm Could be more &#8230; Could be less&#8230;Oh heck, could be more :madgrin:


Mr.Cam said:


> Damn Gianna, you even needed that Big P*$$y Soprano to guard them. Before they even land that his impressive work.


Brent, lol .. I got to keep the pimphand strong&#8230;


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> I knew I felt a tremor earlier...that it's have been the liftoff of your weapons of cigar smoker destruction...
> 
> I hope you blow some fools up!!! I know I'm safe because you already smashed my poor PO box to smithereens!!!


Oh,Smurfie you laughed when my little town become your ocean front property from all the incoming nukes!! Why Oh Why Do you assume you are safe?!!! Muahhaaa


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, that's a heck of a start!!!

Anyone else find it ironic there's so much talk about balls and boners in the girlie-bomber's "coming out" thread? :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Now, just imagine for a moment when all the women puffers get together and decide to form their own bombing group


Oh SOTL, Shhhshhh don't scare the bejesus out of the men folk!! They are already trying to figure out how I, a simple noob, infiltrated the frat house so easily!! MUAHHAAA :madgrin: :twisted:

:cheer2: 
Oh a reckoning is a coming .. Oh And look I forgot to mail a few items.. I guess I have to post the DCs tomorrow.. Hmmm then again.. MUAHHAAA!!! INCOMING!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, she's f%^kin' nuts..is it wrong that I have a boner?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "No such thing as a bad boner, Junior.....but you're right, she is scary....I like her."
> 
> give 'em Hell, James Blonde


WOW!!! Now that is a compliment to be declared "fricking nuts" by one or the craziest nuttiest bombers around!! WOOHOO!! 
Hey why are there men at my door with a little white jacket saying I need to come with them?!! :madgrin:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Wouldn't that be..."Janes Blonde"? With her evil sidekick Dr. NoMoMoMo?


Well I guess, but since the Herfabomber declared me "James Blonde" I am totally not arguing.. I mean really who argues with a soul devouring pinhead freak with a crazy sidekick?!! Seriously, he has decimated my mailbox and my town twice!! He freaks me out!! :biglaugh:

And Montythemooch, I have no sidekicks.. Vicini has reminded me that sidekicks and apprentices eventually kill you off!! I respect the teachings of the Evil Hello Kitty!! ray2: :twisted:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, that's a heck of a start!!!
> 
> Anyone else find it ironic there's so much talk about balls and boners in the girlie-bomber's "coming out" thread? :biglaugh:


I find it completely appropriate and spot on, Mr Ninja!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Air traffic control, please be advised, we have one flying over the coocoo's nest


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

^ +1 

opcorn:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

rut roh :fear:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm just glad you can't see addys yet. Many, many poor souls.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

hachigo said:


> I'm just glad you can't see addys yet. Many, many poor souls.


ray2: May they all run for the hills when I hit the 90 day marker!! Hmmm I am really gonna have to up the ante on that one. Hmmm what to do, what to do?! Oh, I got it!!! Muahhaaaaa :madgrin:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> ray2: May they all run for the hills when I hit the 90 day marker!! Hmmm I am really gonna have to up the ante on that one. Hmmm what to do, what to do?! Oh, I got it!!! Muahhaaaaa :madgrin:


You scare the sh!t out of me Gia, the only other woman to do that is the Agent for W.I.F.E Corp.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> You scare the sh!t out of me Gia, the only other woman to do that is the Agent for W.I.F.E Corp.


Craig, why thank you!!!! :twisted: You should be scared of me!! Muahhhaaaa :madgrin:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Craig, why thank you!!!! :twisted: You should be scared of me!! Muahhhaaaa :madgrin:


Careful I bite back with Canadian Dog Rockets!!!!


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Something is wrong with you...



cigargirlie said:


> Oh SOTL, Shhhshhh don't scare the bejesus out of the men folk!! They are already trying to figure out how I, a simple noob, infiltrated the frat house so easily!! MUAHHAAA :madgrin: :twisted:
> 
> :cheer2:
> Oh a reckoning is a coming .. Oh And look I forgot to mail a few items.. I guess I have to post the DCs tomorrow.. Hmmm then again.. MUAHHAAA!!! INCOMING!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Well I guess, but since the Herfabomber declared me "James Blonde" I am totally not arguing.. I mean really who argues with a soul devouring pinhead freak with a crazy sidekick?!! Seriously, he has decimated my mailbox and my town twice!! He freaks me out!! :biglaugh:
> 
> And Montythemooch, I have no sidekicks.. Vicini has reminded me that sidekicks and apprentices eventually kill you off!! I respect the teachings of the Evil Hello Kitty!! ray2: :twisted:


heyyyyyyyyyyyy......Evil Hello Kitty has a point, there.

Herfabomber: "Junior, yer not gonna try and kill me are ya?"

Pinhead Jr.: "no way, Dude..I figger with all these guys here tryin' to kill you anyway, why should I waste my time?....besides, I don't have a driver's license, yet."

Herfabomber: "that makes sense"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Careful I bite back with Canadian Dog Rockets!!!!


Do these Canadian Dog Rockets come covered in REAL Canadian Maple Syrup?! Slurp!!! My fave!! Wooohooo :madgrin:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> Do these Canadian Dog Rockets come covered in REAL Canadian Maple Syrup?! Slurp!!! My fave!! Wooohooo :madgrin:


Nope, in a bag. Just like their milk. :mrgreen:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Something is wrong with you...


Yup!!! And you are just noticing this fact?! :twisted: :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Junior tell Pops to fork over the cash he has hidden in his mattress and buy you a Lotus!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Do these Canadian Dog Rockets come covered in REAL Canadian Maple Syrup?! Slurp!!! My fave!! Wooohooo :madgrin:


Maple Syrup you say!!!! Hmmmmmm


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

johnmoss said:


> Nope, in a bag. Just like their milk. :mrgreen:


Ooooo the Limited Edition Flaming Poop Canadian Dog Rocket!!! I heard the flavor profile on those is FABULOUS!!!
:twisted: :biglaugh:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

This thread is just so crazy....I LOVE it.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Koach Kuku said:


> Something is wrong with you...





cigargirlie said:


> Yup!!! And you are just noticing this fact?! :twisted: :biglaugh:


He is a nasty 'ol stinky Bears fan... Waddaya expect???


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Well, I have had enough of this group!! My fellow BOTL/SOTL, you are all fricking crazy!! Every time I turn around you guys are bombing each other into total oblivion!! Don't you know that you are destroying communities and scaring the bejesus out of the postal workers?!! BADDDDDDDD BOTL & SOTL!! SHAME ON YOU ALL!! So I went and talked to my Uncle P***y Soprano about your antics. I told him that some of the BOTL were even giving us SOTL a bad time about bombing like girls!! My uncle told me, CigarGirlie you know what you have to do!! So enough is enough!! Girl Power!!! :spank: :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Girl! You aren't single by chance are You?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

And so it begins...luckily I was still numb from the dentist so I didn't feel it when the blast went off in my face.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Whoa - that was fast. Is Gianna some kind of crazy girlie habana-claus?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

thanks for spreading the fun


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> And so it begins...luckily I was still numb from the dentist so I didn't feel it when the blast went off in my face.


I hope you enjoy them Eric. I am looking forward to our next herf


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Whoa - that was fast. Is Gianna some kind of crazy girlie habana-claus?


Brain just sharing some good karma to everyone.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I done been wrecked!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...hen-smurf-eats-crow-he-gets-gas-blows-up.html


----------



## xeromz (Nov 3, 2010)

That is a massive bomb! Good job! Very gracious!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> Damn Girl! You aren't single by chance are You?


Yes, I am single but I don't share my cigars!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

cigargirlie said:


> Yes, I am single but I don't share my cigars!! :biglaugh:


I have proof that you do...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> I have proof that you do...


Smurfiee you instigator!!!! Hush!! Don't make me bomb you again with coffee tequilla!!! Hiccup!! Hiccup, Blue Smurf!! 
:biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Gianna – read carefully
SQUEEZE THE MONKEY
For a thrill you must
SQUEEZE THE MONKEY


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

FWTX said:


> Gianna - read carefully
> SQUEEZE THE MONKEY
> For a thrill you must
> SQUEEZE THE MONKEY


Squeeze da Monkey till its purple?
But don't Shock the monkey?!
Thanks!! I will follow instructions.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Well more bombs should be landing today!! Did you all move?! :biglaugh:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Squeeze da Monkey till its purple?
> But don't Shock the monkey?!
> Thanks!! I will follow instructions.


Purple? Gia you must be psychic!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

hachigo said:


> This thread is just so crazy....I LOVE it.


Brent lol....glad you love the thread. This was my whole intention to have everyone laughing their arses off.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

FWTX said:


> Purple? Gia you must be psychic!


Ken 
Only on Tuesdays!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Squeeze da Monkey till its purple?
> But don't Shock the monkey?!
> Thanks!! I will follow instructions.


Just remember. The only difference between pink and purple is........grip.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

when I say monkey I mean monkey - nothing obscene intended


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Brent lol....glad you love the thread. This was my whole intention to have everyone laughing their arses off.


Okay, it was funny until... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315358-pfft-what-can-girlie-d-owww-wtf.html


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Just remember. The only difference between pink and purple is........grip.


ROFLMAO!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

FWTX said:


> when I say monkey I mean monkey - nothing obscene intended


Ken, I knew what you meant..


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Oops Just to keep things interesting...

0312 0860 0000 4529 0394
0312 0860 0000 4529 0387


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Oops Just to keep things interesting...
> 
> 0312 0860 0000 4529 0394
> 0312 0860 0000 4529 0387


take mercy young lady!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Aw hell


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Aw hell


Just remember I KNOW where you live and I can doorbell ditch you!! Muahha!!

However I am behaving now... I have alot to start working on, so you all should be safe for about two months!! :biglaugh:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Just remember I KNOW where you live and I can doorbell ditch you!! Muahha!!
> 
> However I am behaving now... I have alot to start working on, so you all should be safe for about two months!! :biglaugh:


Come play with my door bell in January....

Kirkland Lake Ontario Canada Climate Statistics, with Monthly Temperatures, Precipitation, & Snowfall, including Kirkland Lake Weather Extremes


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Come play with my door bell in January....


Is that what you're calling it now? "Doorbell?"

I guess that makes sense...

:smoke:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Come play with my door bell in January....
> 
> Kirkland Lake Ontario Canada Climate Statistics, with Monthly Temperatures, Precipitation, & Snowfall, including Kirkland Lake Weather Extremes


Pfft!!!! 40 Below?!!! That don't scare me!! Bring it!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, and what do I find on my porch this afternoon as I arrive home? A mighty bomb with a rather distinctive pink zebra stripe tape. I currently have no eyebrows, have narrowly escaped with my life, and I know whom to blame. I don't even know how you got my address, Gianna, but I suspect foul play. There will be repercussions for this treachery.

Pics and details to follow when I recover from the shock.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Is that what you're calling it now? "Doorbell?"
> 
> I guess that makes sense...
> 
> :smoke:


Ninja,

I think that is a snap on button.. :biglaugh:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

hachigo said:


> Okay, it was funny until... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315358-pfft-what-can-girlie-d-owww-wtf.html


Personally, I think that is the funniest thing I have seen all day!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Gianna beat me up twice in one day!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Gianna beat me up twice in one day!


 Hey I had to smack the resident girl bully bomber around!!! And yes I am running for my life!! :biglaugh:

You know you never wanted a bathroom anyways!! I love bombing the heck out of it. (not that type of bomb you sickos!! Bubble bath bombs!!) Tell your son no mask!! It is for momma when she is in the tub soaking, smoking and beautifying herself!  lol Enjoy.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

jphank said:


> Gianna beat me up twice in one day!


I stand corrected...this is funnier


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> I stand corrected...this is funnier


Why am I not surprise that Smurfie is laughing hit blue bootay off at us Kalifornia Gals beating the bejesus out of each other!! :biglaugh:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

The shockwave from Mckinney barely made a ripple in my tea today as I sat on my porch, surrounded by west nile virus mosquitos, and smoked a Man o War Puro Authentico. 
Alas, I live to smoke another day. Nice run girlie and nicely done.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> The shockwave from Mckinney barely made a ripple in my tea today as I sat on my porch, surrounded by west nile virus mosquitos, and smoked a Man o War Puro Authentico.
> Alas, I live to smoke another day. Nice run girlie and nicely done.


FROG!!! DON'T GET TOO COMFY!!! 
Also the list isn't even done yet!! MUAHHAAA!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmm there are 7 bombs out there. Wonder who gets it next.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Hmm there are 7 bombs out there. Wonder who gets it next.


I don't know but I fear for their well being!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Hmm there are 7 bombs out there. Wonder who gets it next.


gotta give it to you for putting the hurt on em... go get em!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> I don't know but I fear for their well being!


As you should be  :twisted:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> gotta give it to you for putting the hurt on em... go get em!!!


Thank you Mr King Kong


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Now it is down to 6 bombs left unaccounted for, wonder whose next!!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

cigargirlie said:


> Why am I not surprise that Smurfie is laughing hit blue bootay off at us Kalifornia Gals beating the bejesus out of each other!! :biglaugh:


Now, it's true that I'm laughing...but not quite sure I can laugh off the ENTIRE bootay...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Now, it's true that I'm laughing...but not quite sure I can laugh off the ENTIRE bootay...


Smufffieeeee has back!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

hmmm 3 more bombs are left.... Wonder who is next


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

You did say 2 would be later....


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, I said 2 were mailed later but they are out. This week all of them should be ideally hitting. Only 3 left unaccounted for, this isn't like your crazy ass contest!! Lol


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Haven't you people figured out who she is??

She's NOT a little, sweet, innocent Cigargirlie...

She is *Mistress Gianna, Queen of Pain*

Do NOT get her mad, she's a mean, black leather, pain dealing, beat your ass Dominatrix!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

IBEW said:


> Haven't you people figured out who she is??
> 
> She's NOT a little, sweet, innocent Cigargirlie...
> 
> ...


:biglaugh::biglaugh:

Bro your awesome!!  ha ha.... Hugs


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

IBEW said:


> Haven't you people figured out who she is??
> 
> She's NOT a little, sweet, innocent Cigargirlie...
> She is *Mistress Gianna, Queen of Pain*
> Do NOT get her mad, she's a mean, black leather, pain dealing, beat your ass Dominatrix!


I know right. She took out my whole family. Trinkets for my lil girl. Whiskey that apparently wasnt for me according to my wife. GIANNA IS A DEVIL IN BLUE SUSPENDERS! Instead of a dress. Because she is a farmer. An evil evil farmer.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I know right. She took out my whole family. Trinkets for my lil girl. Whiskey that apparently wasnt for me according to my wife. GIANNA IS A DEVIL IN BLUE SUSPENDERS! Instead of a dress. Because she is a farmer. An evil evil farmer.


Well, don't forget the pitch fork :twisted:

However we are modernized now!!
We are more wrangler butts that drive you nuts and we wear caps too. 
Oh and the pitch fork is now designer. Pink, and glitter pitch forks!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry guys. Just got out of the ER. A random explosion caught me off guard this past Friday. It was ugly...check out the carnage here.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmmm I made a mistake. I originally said there was three bombs left and then yesterday Smelvis reported his bomb. Poor guy but he had it coming for his generosity. Anyways I miscalculated!!!! :doh:

So there are still 3 bombs out there!!!! :madgrin: Muahhhaaaa

Kumbayah Happy Bombing Campers!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Holy bejesus woman! WTF?!?!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Holy bejesus woman! WTF?!?!


Muahhhaaaa I am crazy!!! But yet social.  (blonde head tilt)


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

That you are.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* She got us too... (Here)


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Only 2 more bombs left!!!! Ha ha 
Who is next?!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

cigargirlie said:


> Muahhhaaaa I am crazy!!! But yet social.  (blonde head tilt)


lol


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

It has been thoroughly entertaining watching this bombing campaign. Gonna be sending Gianna to The Hague here before to long


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> It has been thoroughly entertaining watching this bombing campaign. Gonna be sending Gianna to The Hague here before to long


Andrew, they need to catch me to bring me to The Hague!!! Muahhaaaaaaaa :spy:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmmm I have to update this thread yet again.... 

I said there were 2 more left but ummm... there is actually 3!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Hmmm I have to update this thread yet again....
> 
> I said there were 2 more left but ummm... there is actually 3!!! :biglaugh:


A bombing campaign the USAF would be jealous of


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Hmmm I have to update this thread yet again....
> 
> I said there were 2 more left but ummm... there is actually 3!!! :biglaugh:


Hillarious :rotfl:

Looks like Garron got smacked pretty hard. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...bomba-loca-de-habana-go-boooom-pic-heavy.html


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Yes she did!



hachigo said:


> Hillarious :rotfl:
> 
> Looks like Garron got smacked pretty hard. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...bomba-loca-de-habana-go-boooom-pic-heavy.html


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Hmmm I have to update this thread yet again....
> 
> I said there were 2 more left but ummm... there is actually 3!!! :biglaugh:


Update once more!!!

There are now 5 more left!!! Two without DCs!!! Why do you men antagonize me while I am in my bombing spree. You know I will have to make it rain!!! LoL


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

atllogix said:


> Yes she did!


Yes Garron, a gal smacked ya and run!!! :biglaugh: You bombing bully!! :biglaugh:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Update once more!!!
> 
> There are now 5 more left!!! Two without DCs!!! Why do you men antagonize me while I am in my bombing spree. You know I will have to make it rain!!! LoL


my theory is that this thread will never die and you will continue to update with a higher and higher number each day.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

android said:


> my theory is that this thread will never die and you will continue to update with a higher and higher number each day.


Andrew although that would be most hilarious, I have harvest coming into play. So the bombing has to stop. Hmmmm now I am sad  :biglaugh:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Andrew although that would be most hilarious, I have harvest coming into play. So the bombing has to stop. Hmmmm now I am sad  :biglaugh:


well, after harvest, you can start bombing people with cherries and walnuts.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

android said:


> well, after harvest, you can start bombing people with cherries and walnuts.


Andrew... I like your style.. :biglaugh:

FLAMING WALNUTS!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

0312 0860 0000 4529 0417
0310 3490 0000 4805 1846

and two order numbers without DC
127253
127251

hmmmm who is next?


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Andrew... I like your style.. :biglaugh:
> 
> FLAMING WALNUTS!! :biglaugh:


Mmmm...walnuts.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

cigargirlie said:


> DC 0312 0860 0000 4529 0417
> 0310 3490 0000 4805 1846


Seriously? You're becoming my hero


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Seriously? You're becoming my hero


Milton you doubt my craziness?!! :madgrin: 
I am plumb loco!!! :biglaugh: :cheer2:


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dayum! That chick be crazy!

Seriously, those are some awesome hits!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Seriously? You're becoming my hero


You and me both


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This is thread that just keeps giving...

Go get'em Gia


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah, she got me, too...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315423-targeted-assassination-0021-james-blonde.html

Pinhead Jr.: "took ya long enough to get this in here, Techno-tard....here ya go, future Mom"

Herfabomber: "don't get too attached, ya little shit....she'll be harvesting itty-bitty pieces of Lodi after we're all finished with her."


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

pats Pinhead Jr on the head.......Here future son. I have some fuzzy dice here for you to put in the Lotus your Pops is buying you. 

Mr Pinehead Pete If you blow Lodi up to bits, where will my future son live? He will be ubber popular with the babes in bikinis here. Please don't destroy Lodi!! ray2: It is bad enough I am stuck here.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

She got me too!!!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-first-against-krazy-kanuck.html#post3666714


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Update:

There should be someone getting blown up today... .....Oops looks like Canada got blown up!! :biglaugh:

There should be two people being blow up on Saturday......
One person being blown up on Wednesday......
One person being blown up on Thursday.... 

Then... boom I am gone :biglaugh:
I am just a BAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDD GIRL!!! :biglaugh: :cheer2:

Everyone have an awesome weekend. See you in vherf if you are in there later...

PS there were several more that were going to get it but I am saving that for my 90 days!! HA HA
:twisted: :madgrin:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

ha ha you just blew up half of Puff..... nicely done


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

This is one crazy b**ch. but also a lot of fun and not a b**ch at all


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> ha ha you just blew up half of Puff..... nicely done


Thank you Mr King Kong  (takes a bow)


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

scottw said:


> This is one crazy b**ch. but also a lot of fun and not a b**ch at all


Keeping my pimphand strong!!! (blonde hair flip) :biglaugh:

Hey Scott, I gotta keep you guys on your toes and guessing what the heck i am doing next!! :twisted:

See you on vherf if you are in there tonight.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Not sure if I'll make it in tonight but I'll try.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Then... boom I am gone :biglaugh:


So where will you be gone to? Did I hear something about harvest? And when is your planned return? No reason...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

hachigo said:


> So where will you be gone to? Did I hear something about harvest? And when is your planned return? No reason...


Curious minds are wondering???


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

That has crossed my mind once or twice.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hachigo said:


> So where will you be gone to? Did I hear something about harvest? And when is your planned return? No reason...





WyldKnyght said:


> Curious minds are wondering???





mjohnsoniii said:


> That has crossed my mind once or twice.


wow..Blondie's not even gone yet and you knuckleheads are already foaming at the mouth wondering when she'll be back so you can bomb her?

I like itound:ound:ound:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

hachigo said:


> So where will you be gone to? Did I hear something about harvest? And when is your planned return? No reason...





WyldKnyght said:


> Curious minds are wondering???





mjohnsoniii said:


> That has crossed my mind once or twice.





ouirknotamuzd said:


> wow..Blondie's not even gone yet and you knuckleheads are already foaming at the mouth wondering when she'll be back so you can bomb her?
> I like itound:ound:ound:


WOW!!! I think I should seriously worry about you guys!! Beating on a girl!!! :angel: :faint: Didn't your Mommas teach you better!!! :nono: :biglaugh:
I will be extremely crazy busy till Mid-October. So I wouldn't want to be bombed during this time cause I won't be able to pick up mail or have any real quality time to post online.  I will miss you guys!! NOT!!! :madgrin: 
However I will be back!! So watch your backs!! 8)


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Never been scared of a girl, but I'm kinda glad I don't have to worry about her slappin me around at least for a month or so! Guess I'll have time to plot my revenge


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Two more bombs out there. 
Wednesday and Thursday they are being delivered. 
Hmm I wonder who is going to get it!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Nut season can't come fast enough. LOL


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> WOW!!! I think I should seriously worry about you guys!! Beating on a girl!!! :angel: :faint: Didn't your Mommas teach you better!!! :nono: :biglaugh:
> I will be extremely crazy busy till Mid-October. So I wouldn't want to be bombed during this time cause I won't be able to pick up mail or have any real quality time to post online.  I will miss you guys!! NOT!!! :madgrin:
> However I will be back!! So watch your backs!! 8)


I think we are all just concerned that you might not have enough cigars to make it through harvest is all....yeah....that's the ticket!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Nut season can't come fast enough. LOL


Jessica,
Lol....
yeah, I am feeling harvest starting up. This morning I am fixing a busted piece of equipment and coordinating with my employees clean up. Looks like next week it's going to happen. So all around here on Puff can start to breathe easily. :biglaugh:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

jphank said:


> _Nut season_ *can't come fast enough*. LOL


Can't *COME* fast enough? Its already came and will end on Thursday. It goes by the name of _Jessicanna_. :madgrin:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I think we are all just concerned that you might not have enough cigars to make it through harvest is all....yeah....that's the ticket!


I rarely smoke thru nut harvest. I am completely covered head to toe in dust and walnut oils. So by the end of the day, smoking a cigar doesn't sound enjoyable.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Jessica,
> Lol....
> yeah, I am feeling harvest starting up. This morning I am fixing a busted piece of equipment and coordinating with my employees clean up. Looks like next week it's going to happen. So all around here on Puff can start to breathe easily. :biglaugh:


So you still have a whole week to check mail an post up. Hmmm......


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> I rarely smoke thru nut harvest. I am completely covered head to toe in dust and walnut oils. So by the end of the day, smoking a cigar doesn't sound enjoyable.


So prob wouldn't have time to use this then. 
50-Shades-Grey-Starter-Kit-Travel-Wrist-Ankle-Cuffs-Blindfold-Costume-Set-USA- | eBay

Lol


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

meatcake said:


> So prob wouldn't have time to use this then.
> 50-Shades-Grey-Starter-Kit-Travel-Wrist-Ankle-Cuffs-Blindfold-Costume-Set-USA- | eBay
> 
> Lol


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Can't *COME* fast enough? Its already came and will end on Thursday. It goes by the name of _Jessicanna_. :madgrin:


:biglaugh: omg I just got that. Lol
And BTW Milton, how do you know about the 50 shades?!! You are just an innocent baby squid!! :biglaugh:

Meatcake don't get any ideas about me starting harvest up soon!!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

jphank said:


> Nut season can't come fast enough. LOL


I can't believe I just read that.  That's got to be the most tasteless post I've seen on Puff yet...and I love it!:biglaugh:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

cigargirlie said:


> You are just an innocent baby squid!!


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Meatcake don't get any ideas about me starting harvest up soon!!


oh is it time to trim up the landing strip so the planes can come in for smooth landing, or do you prefer a harder landing? 
:drum:

Ps this thread may have crossed over into NSFW territory a few posts ago. Lol


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, Gianna. We're going to have to do some serious plotting for after your harvest


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

jphank said:


> Wow, Gianna. We're going to have to do some serious plotting for after your harvest


Make good use of this next month to plot...after all, she's a hard nut to crack!:drum:

I'll be here all week, folks!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Today is Wednesday..... 

Hmmmmmmm I wonder WHO is getting bombed today!! MUAHHAAAA


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> I wonder WHO is getting bombed today!! MUAHHAAAA


You're bombing Jessica today? Nice...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Well... Well... one would think my bombing spree is over


0312 0860 0000 4529 04000

This one should be my last... :madgrin: 

(atleast for now) Muahhaaa


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Harvest Update: Well I had some delays due to malfunction of equipment, processors and well the darn nuts weren't ready to drop!! (insert double entendre here)...I am starting up harvest at the end of this week and I will be going crazy for the month. Anyways I got the itchie trigger finger and realized some people needed their mailbox F&*k up!! Seriously why do you all pick on me so?! :madgrin:

So last call and it was nice knowing you!!! HA HA HA!! :biglaugh: :madgrin:

INCOMING!!!!!
0312 0860 0000 4529 4064
0312 0860 0000 4529 4088
0312 0860 0001 6094 5742
0312 0860 0001 6094 5766
0312 0860 0001 6094 5759
0312 0860 0000 4529 4057


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Harvest Update: Well I had some delays due to malfunction of equipment, processors and well the darn nuts weren't ready to drop!! (insert double entendre here)...I am starting up harvest at the end of this week and I will be going crazy for the month. Anyways I got the itchie trigger finger and realized some people needed their mailbox F&*k up!! Seriously why do you all pick on me so?! :madgrin:
> 
> So last call and it was nice knowing you!!! HA HA HA!! :biglaugh: :madgrin:
> 
> ...


oh jeebus! here we go again!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

android said:


> oh jeebus! here we go again!


Andrew, you say that like I am crazy or something?! :biglaugh:


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

You, my dear, are deliciously evil


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh fartcicles. Some people are getting bombzizlled. 

2 is the limit if my made up words today.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Andrew, you say that like I am crazy or something?! :biglaugh:


or something...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> You, my dear, are deliciously evil


I like your description of me! Better than being called crazy! Ha...  Thank you kind sir.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Oh fartcicles. Some people are getting bombzizlled.
> 
> 2 is the limit if my made up words today.


Meatcake,,,huh?!! You make no sense.. No comprende!! Damn where is my Wombat to English dictionary!! :madgrin:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Crazy is the new normal here, Gianna  but you knew that. Keep takin names and kicking ass. Hey! Here's a name for you...Android. That's A...N...D.... Well you get the idea. :rofl:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Crazy is the new normal here, Gianna  but you knew that. Keep takin names and kicking ass. Hey! Here's a name for you...Android. That's A...N...D.... Well you get the idea. :rofl:


Bad Christopher... I do not have turf monkey supreme's address, so he is "safe" for now!!! Muahhaaa :twisted:

But hmmm.... I do have N I K O N.... lol


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Bad Christopher... I do not have turf monkey supreme's address, so he is "safe" for now!!! Muahhaaa :twisted:
> 
> But hmmm.... I do have N I K O N.... lol


And I have yours :evil: I don't delete PMs for a reason :biglaugh:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

cigargirlie said:


> Harvest Update: Well I had some delays due to malfunction of equipment, processors and well the darn nuts weren't ready to drop!! (insert double entendre here)...I am starting up harvest at the end of this week and I will be going crazy for the month. Anyways I got the itchie trigger finger and realized some people needed their mailbox F&*k up!! Seriously why do you all pick on me so?! :madgrin:
> 
> So last call and it was nice knowing you!!! HA HA HA!! :biglaugh: :madgrin:
> 
> ...


You, my dear, are Nucking Futz!!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Bad Christopher... I do not have turf monkey supreme's address, so he is "safe" for now!!! Muahhaaa :twisted:


oh yeah... you can't see 'em yet can you!!! i'll go take my reinforcements off the mailbox then...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow!! Now Android don't get too comfortable. Geesh!!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Gianna is doing this without being able to see addresses? Impressive, most impressive.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmmm...two landing in the same city, and what's this? One in my hometown? 

There's only one other Puffer I'm aware of in this city, and he's a Lobster. Gianna, I hate to be Captain Obvious here, but wherever this one lands, it's not going to end well for you. You keep playing with fire :flame: like this, and you're going to get burned.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


> Hmmm...two landing in the same city, and what's this? One in my hometown?
> 
> There's only one other Puffer I'm aware of in this city, and he's a Lobster. Gianna, I hate to be Captain Obvious here, but wherever this one lands, it's not going to end well for you. You keep playing with fire :flame: like this, and you're going to get burned.


opcorn:

Mmmmmmm Fire!!!!!

Nick I have no idea where they are going. ( innocent blonde head tilt) The devid made me do. Yeah, that's it. :twisted:


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Hearing voices again, Gianna? I can fix that. One of my bombs goes off near you, and you'll never hear anything again. Bye bye, eardrums. You'd better watch your back.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

:faint: :faint:

Nick, seriously now why be so mean? I thought you were just a nice fellow till you went and started threatening my eardrums. Can't we just get along? A truce? Otherwise I may have to contemplate putting you on the list to receive some fine four lokos. :madgrin: 

We certainly don't want to do that now!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

All this banter just made me realize WHO my next targets will be. Oh how I wish harvest was over. However trust me all, noone is safe!!! Muahhaaaa


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

when is harvest season over???


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Nick, seriously now why be so mean?


Don't act all innocent with me, there, girlie. You're setting off random explosions in my neighborhood. Even if they don't hit me, the detonations within the city limits knock my power out for at least a day or two. Not cool. Not cool at all.

And really, Four Loko? I live in the hometown of Four Loko. The guys that developed it were probably some of the punks I help on a daily basis. Well, come to think of it, maybe not. I can't imagine the group of guys that made Four Loko spent much time in the libraries.:biglaugh:

So when *is* harvest season over? Maybe we can call a truce, oh, shortly after you're done with that.:mischief:


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

When will the insanity end?

Doh!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

The only way to slow Gianna down is with Four Lokos :biggrin:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> when is harvest season over???


Monkey Boy & Nick,

Unfortuanately with this unseasonably hotter than normal weather, walnut harvest is going to go much longer than I anticipate. Normally it is 4 weeks but eh! I will post to you both when it is over. Currently I am in the begining stages of it, and I already can't smoke cigars. My sinuses are all messed up from the dust bowl I have going out here. Ugh!

Take care and play nice!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> The only way to slow Gianna down is with Four Lokos :biggrin:


Bob!!!! You know you aren't suppose to reveal my kryptonite!! :biglaugh:

Of course your humidor stash slows me down. Geesh!!! I am going to seriously think outside of the box for you! Yeah yeah,,,,I know truce. Pfft....


----------

